# Azuki bike



## Ernbar (Oct 20, 2019)

My buddy looked at his neighbor’s road bike that is an Azuki in near mint condition. He says it has new tires, tubes, cables and the paint is like new. The chrome is polished and looks really good. What would be a fair price for him to offer?


----------



## juvela (Oct 20, 2019)

-----

The Azuki marque is a creation of Howie Cohen at West Coast Cycle Supply in California.

Most examples were contract manufactured by Kawamura of Japan.

The same bicycles were also sold by West Coast under other brand names such as American Eagle, Nishiki, Premium & Jewel.

As with most marques, a range of models were offered.  Telling readers the name of the marque is a start but they can give no useful information without model name and photos.

Brochure cover ca. 1971-72  -






Headplates -











-----


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 20, 2019)

Pictures ?


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 20, 2019)

I called my buddy for pictures but he says the neighbor is out. He described it as 10 speed, drop bars and stem shifters. He says it looks like my 24” Schwinn Le Tour I have in the same near mint condition. I figured $100 is more than fair since it has all the new cables, tires and maybe 3 to 4 small paint chips.


----------



## schwinnderella (Oct 20, 2019)

I have had just one Azuki bicycle, it was made in Japan and very low end, even in mint condition I would have had trouble selling it for more than $50.00. Without pictures no way to tell about your bike but I think most of these were low end.


----------

